# place to sell ps3



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

apart from the obvious website, does anyone know a good way to sell a PS3 big pack. maybe a shop or something?


----------



## Shanley (Apr 29, 2012)

Surely the obvious would be the best option? Should sell easily in a day

I'll buy it off you if you still have it early feb


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Our classifieds (you're close to rule breaking by posting this on main forum  )
Supermarket noticeboards
Cash Converters Home


----------



## Baweezy (Dec 29, 2012)

stevieboy1980 said:


> apart from the obvious website, does anyone know a good way to sell a PS3 big pack. maybe a shop or something?


You can head over to bur dubai there are a lot of shops there.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Go to Computer Plaza (formally called al Ain center Al Ain Centre - Dubai Shopping Mall Reviews - TimeOutDubai.com) . They have tonnes of shops and even if they don't buy I am sure they will direct you to a place. But it is a bit of a trek if you live in "New" Dubai.


----------



## stevieboy1980 (Sep 9, 2008)

grrr those stupid places offered stupid money.....
hmmm and the AD section says i cannot advertise... hmmm


----------

